# Applet im neuen Fenster aufrufen



## TSlaughter (11. Mrz 2004)

Hallo 


Ich möchte ein Applet maximiert darstellen (auf den ganzen Bildschirm verteilt). 
Ich öffne dazu ein neues Java Fenster, welches so groß ist wie der Bildschirm.
Nun soll das Applet vom Browser inhaltsmaßig im Fenster angezeigt werden.

Wie geht das  :?: 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Mrz 2004)

Wie meinst du das?

Kannst du nicht einfach Window.setBounds (0, 0, getToolkit().getScreenSize().width, getToolkit().getScreenSize().height) machen?

Oder liegt das Problem woanders?


----------



## TSlaughter (14. Mrz 2004)

den Browser kann ich nicht größer machen denn der ist schon maximiert. Und das Applet darf nicht größer sein da sonst das andere Zeug kein platz mehr hat.

Deswegen wollte ich ein neues Fenster öffnen wenn der Anwender das Applet maximiert sehen möchte. Das Browserfenster soll dabei erhalten bleiben. 
So etwas hab ich glaube ich schon bei map24.de gesehen wenn man dort die Karte maximiert nur wie geht das??

MFG TSlaughter


----------



## tomkruse (21. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Du könntest mittels JavaScript ein neues Fenster öffnen dem Du die URL der HTML-Seite übergibst in der sich Dein Applet befindet.

Cu - Tom.


----------

